# New lens: blue solex or red solex?



## MarijnG (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a Anon Figment black goggle (2012) with the standard amber lens.
I'm looking for a new lens for sunny conditions.

For what would i go? the blue solex or red solex? the blue solex is more white instead of yellow and is nicer i think. (if i can trust the anon tints on their website..)

Thanks!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

never used blue but I have the red in my I/O's and I think they work great


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a pair of hawkeyes with the blue solex and love them. The blue will have a more yellow tint compared to the red whose tint is more amber. If you go to anonoptics.com and click lens tints and then click on the lenses it will show you what they look like in different conditions.


----------



## MarijnG (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool, i think i'm going for the blue one then? because i've got the amber already..


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> I have a pair of hawkeyes with the blue solex and love them. The blue will have a more yellow tint compared to the red whose tint is more amber. If you go to anonoptics.com and click lens tints and then click on the lenses it will show you what they look like in different conditions.


cool website! Both look the same to me though:dunno:


----------

